# Miley's world



## Shainabee (Jul 16, 2009)

Miley is my female french lop- She was born on March 5, 2009 <3

I drove forever to get Miley - all of her sisters looked just like her and her brothers were solid black. I originally wanted a boy but didn't want a black one so there they were 3 little, well no big babies infront of me  they all looked alike except for the markings on their noses. I didn't know how to choose! Until one started licking me and it was a done deal. I picked her, kissed her and named her Miley.

(I had the name picked out already haha)
She is named after "Hannah Montana" / Miley Cyrus.

The women that sold me Miley made a online photo album for the litter as they were growing, so I went looking through and found Miley's baby picture. I know it's her because of her nose markings - their identical.






This was when I went to pick her up. 





She quickly became the focus of everything! haha which I think is turning her into a little diva. Getting whatever she wants, when she wants it is definatly spoiling her!

Resting in my lap.





About 2 months after I got her someone in the household tried telling me they were all the sudden allergic to her so here I am scrambling to figure out a way to house her for 6 months until I move out from here.

So Miley is currently residing at work with me. I work at a doggie daycare so I let her stay in one of the suites, she seems like it and since she is such a good girl always using the litter box she gets a lot of out time while all the dogs are napping.





She has so much in that suite haha - it's 4 feet by 6 feet and has 2 fluffy floor rugs, a sleep house and a litter box - she just likes sleeping behind the door next to the food haha.











"Mommm come on, come with me"





"K, I'll go alone then"










If we get busy and we need her room for anything, she stays in the laundry room haha which she likes EVEN more because it's right infront of the front door so she eats up all the attention everyone gives her when they walk in.










Miley loves car rides - one day I forgot to close the carrier and she got on and perched on top of it the whole way home. 






Since then she just lays in the seat with her harness/leash atttached to the seat belt for safty.

"lets go lets go lets goooo"





Everyone laughs at me for this, but I have her an engraved pet tag. She has two depending on what color harness she picks for the day. The red on has a red rag with hearts on it and the other is pink with a pink and purple Hannah Montana pet tag.
The tag has my numbers on it - I have no clue why because she never leaves my side for anything! haa Here is the red one -






She won't let anyone but me pick her up - Someones wants to see her I say "go ahead she is friendly pick her up" and she kicks them haha but as soon as I try she goes as limp as a noodle. A very heavy 4 1/2 month old noodle hahaa


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

Miley is very cute girl. Looks like she loves her palace at the dogie daycare.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 16, 2009)

Miley is adorable. I want a French Lop. One day I will have one.

Does she stay at the doggie daycare all the time or do you bring her home at night?

Susan


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 18, 2009)

She stays at the doggie daycare 24/7 unfortunatly. she will be staying there until roughly December until my lease is up and I can move on seperatly from the currently household because they claim all the sudden they are allergic to her. I could not bear getting rid of her so this is only temp. She still gets to see me everyday and romp around in the yards when the dogs are away (of course! Haha) and on my days off she goes with me to my boyfriends house for the night. 

Before this situation happened, she was a free roaming house bunny doing what ever she pleased, but she has definatly made herself right at home here! If she is running down the halls and she is tired she will go back to her room and jump in her sleeper - that's her way of saying "okay I'm done, let the diva nap now"


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 18, 2009)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Miley is adorable.Â  I want a French Lop.Â  One day I will have one.
> 
> Does she stay at the doggie daycare all the time or do you bring her home at night?
> 
> Susan





I suggest one to everyone  she is the best little girl ever. If I say "gimmie kisses" and make the kissey noise she with put jump up and put her mouth to my lips. French lops are such characters. My little male Clyde has a completly different personality though - he is more 'just let me lay here while you rub me' he doesn't do the funny things she does but he will close his eyes and fall asleep as soon as you start rubbing him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 18, 2009)

She is adorable and she has trained you well. Miley is probably thinking "if only my brothers and sisters could see how well I have trained my slave" My french lop Rudy is more like Clyde, ok I am next to you pet me until I tell you to stop.


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 18, 2009)

Haha I can admit she does have me trained and wrapped right around her little paws. 

If I don't pet her long enough she will dig on me to let me know she wants more haha


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 21, 2009)

Today was a big day for Miley! 
She got moved into her own private room and I bought all new soft rugs for her - she got to go outside in the small yard without her leash for the first time - she learned what stairs were! 

Her room is so cute.




She loves that blue blanket - if it isn't in there she digs up her litter everywhereee. She has a sign on her door that says her name on it in bright pink letters so everywhere knows where the diva is haha 





She loves to concept of going "up" the stairs - we're still working on going down haha because her legs don't reach unless she pushes her whole body down which she doesn't like.










She ran so fast outside, faster than I've ever seen her run but then she got startled by an airplane and was ready to come in. With my work and (her home) being 3 miles from the airport - we constantly have planes going overhead.

*I always wonder how big she will get when she is full grown.
She weighed 7.8 pounds at 4 months old - how big do you guys think she will be full grown?*


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## paul2641 (Jul 23, 2009)

Miley is real cute, Any chance you can tell us about Clyde?


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 23, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Miley is real cute, Any chance you can tell us about Clyde?




I am working up on making him a good introduction to her blog 
I haven't had him very long so I am still figuring out his quirks and getting photos of him. He is soon to be 3 months old on the 1st and a brown ("chestnut?") french lop - 

I resuced him when he was covered with fleas and mites and he was doing good at first but recently he hasn't been doing so well. When I got him, he barely had any hair on his head and neck, actually he didn't have any - he was bald.

His hair started growing back and he was showing such good signs of improvement but the last couple days he hasn't really been himself and I took him to the vet but the vet said he will be fine (we did bloodwork, skin graphs and everything) The stress of moving homes, getting meds and frequent flea combs is starting to take a toll on him - I havent wanted to bother him even more with the camera in his face haha.

And since him and Miley don't get along at all I cannot have any photos of themtogether.Miley doesn't like him around me - she is fine around him until he gets close to me, then she charges athim and nips him.


I will get him up here very soon, I promise


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 24, 2009)

wow your girl is beautiful  i never wanted another female rabbit...but when i went to get the male...Mimzy came home with me instead 

thats really cool that your work lets you bring her there and lets her stay there as well.  she seems very sweet, hopefuly my Mimzy will calm down with a spay and age and not be so busy all the time 

i think my breeder told me that at about 6 months they start slowing down a lot in growth and after 6 months they gain maybe 1-2lbs depending on food(if thier fat) and excercise, someone else may have something more exact to say


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 24, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> wow your girl is beautiful  i never wanted another female rabbit...but when i went to get the male...Mimzy came home with me instead
> 
> thats really cool that your work lets you bring her there and lets her stay there as well.  she seems very sweet, hopefuly my Mimzy will calm down with a spay and age and not be so busy all the time
> 
> i think my breeder told me that at about 6 months they start slowing down a lot in growth and after 6 months they gain maybe 1-2lbs depending on food(if thier fat) and excercise, someone else may have something more exact to say


Thank you : )
Mimzy is so adorablee too! They are like seperated sisters haha only in different colors!

Yes, my boss is so caring when it comes to this. She knows how much I love my little squirts  I really don't know what I would do if I hadn't of gotten this job to where I could keep them.

Miley was calm before her spay, she wasn't a very hormonal girl yet. I got her spayed already because I got Clyde. I wanted them to be able to be together without the worry of babies haha.

Right now she weighs about 8 pounds at (almost) 5 months. Her parents were HUGEEEE, the biggest rabbit I have ever seen in my life haha. Her mom weighed atleast 14 pounds :O


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 25, 2009)

> Right now she weighs about 8 pounds at (almost) 5 months. Her parents were HUGEEEE, the biggest rabbit I have ever seen in my life haha. Her mom weighed atleast 14 pounds :O


My flemmies average about 18 pounds, my french lop Rudy weighs about 12 pounds.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2009)

wow...14lbs is big for a french lop. Mimzy's mom was 10lbs and her dad 12lbs. I hope she takes more after her dad. i wanna bond her with the flemish boys, lol. so i dont want her being tiny compared to them

are her and Rudy bonded?


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Shainabee wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Miley is real cute, Any chance you can tell us about Clyde?
> ...


I'm sorry Cylde didn't get the greatest start to life, But least he is in good hands and maybe you could get Miley and him altered so they could live happily together?


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

Paul, Miley is spayed : )
I got her spayed just for him haha - He isn't quite old enough yet for it since he is 2 months younger than her.

He really didn't have a good start - poor little guy.
Getting him back to normal has really turned out to be difficult, he is a work in progress


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

*Wabbitdad and Fuzz*

When I held Miley's mom - she was no lie, three times bigger than Miley is now. She didn't fit in my lap what so ever - She took up half of a love seat when I was petting her. She was a big loveable beast haha. I didn't see her dad though because he was off doing whatever. Her mom was a rescue they adopted so she could have been a mix but they bought her dad from a breeder up north.


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

INTRODUCCINNNNNNNG CLYDE <3










These were the photos online that I saw, that made me fall in love with him.

He quickly learned all the toys and goodies haha








Bunny butt through the tunnel!








This is just a funny one. I took Miley with me to pick out Clyde and the whole way home, this is how she sat (give or take her position) and then there is Clyde, inside the carrier.





Him and Miley are similar in some ways and not in others.
He will follow me non stop vs Miley will follow me until she's bored then I have to follow her haha.

Miley will sit with me for hours vs Clyde getting bored of sitting in one spot.

Clyde always pushes his food bowl over and spills it :grumpy: vs Miley be so tidy and clean with everything! 

I have to hold Clydes treats for him while he eats it vs Miley running off.

The both love me though :biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

Clyde is absolutely gorgeous. I Think you should let them have a little scrap and sort out who is on top!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome Clyde, great photo I love it. He is a handsome guy.

Rudy and my flemmie are not bonded, Rudy has eyes for a mini lop named Pudge.


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Clyde is absolutely gorgeous. I Think you should let them have a little scrap and sort out who is on top!


Miley is on top haha.
I let them have some time together in the laundry room and she bullied Clyde around so bad, she bit him on his rear end and ever since he really freaks out at the sight of her.

I tried them together again not too long ago and he ran so fast when I put Miley on the ground. He is terrified of her!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Welcome Clyde, great photo I love it. He is a handsome guy.
> 
> Rudy and my flemmie are not bonded, Rudy has eyes for a mini lop named Pudge.


Thank you very much


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 26, 2009)

wow Clyde is stupid cute! his ears look huge! makes him look all awkward 

and i dont think Mimzy's parents were nearly that big!


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Shainabee wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Clyde is absolutely gorgeous. I Think you should let them have a little scrap and sort out who is on top!
> ...


Ever tried putting them in a bath tub together that normally scares rabbits into a bond!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 26, 2009)

or give them thier favorite treats and Miley will be so intent on food she wont even realize he's there!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

No, I haven't tried the bathtub yet. I have tried greens, and a car ride though.

When the veggies, Miley protected them whenever he went near and the car ridehaha, that was a disaster. I didn't take into account how Miley LOVES to go in 
the car so she thinks the front seat is "her area" and no one elses.
Thank goodness I wasn't actually driving yet when she jumped on him. He had a 
scab on his shoulder area from this trip. Poor little guy 



I really think I'm nervous to try again, honestly.
I don't want either of them to get hurt (mainly Clyde) He is just so terrified of her,
hetries to run to me when he sees her and then this makes her mad because
thenshe goes into "oh noooo, sumone is tryin to hurt my mommy and/or take all myy luvv :grumpy:"


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

Clyde isn't having a good day today.
No matter how many times I flea comb his fur I cannot get the fleas out. He is on halfa tube of advantage a month but these fleas are killing him (not literal) 
His skin is so flaky and raw, he doesn't really want to be touched.

He hasn't eaten too much today - a little less than normal and during floortime, he just slept.

I really need to find a new vet soon, so I can get my boy looked at again - along with
Mileys ear - Miley has been twitching her head (theres a post in the infirmary)

Bunbuns aren't enjoying their day too much today :expressionless


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2009)

is it fleas or mites that Clyde has?

and i think any rabbits ive tried bonding take nicely to eachother and pretty much takes about a day. 

when you let them out together are you in a big room? maybe pin them up outside but with a barrier between them so that they can touch noses and get eachothers smell for awhile. then you can slowly let them have time together and seperate them again if needed with the barrier between them? and being outside theyll be so curious they may just ignore eachother after the initial who are you thing


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Shainabee wrote: *


> Clyde isn't having a good day today.
> No matter how many times I flea comb his fur I cannot get the fleas out. He is on halfa tube of advantage a month but these fleas are killing him (not literal)
> His skin is so flaky and raw, he doesn't really want to be touched.
> 
> ...


Poor Clyde you must be his god send angle please keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 28, 2009)

> Poor Clyde you must be his god send angle please keep us posted on his progress!



I really do think so - and Miley is as well. Without her, I wouldn't of picked him out of the litter.

It is so odd. The day I got Clyde, Miley came with to pick out her own future bunbuddy, there was a big giant play pen that we put her in along with the hopeful bunnies - Clyde was the runt of the litter and not doing too much, just sitting in one spot because he was scared while all his brothers were hopping around madly.

Miley ran (hopped) over to him right away and sat behind him so I took all the other babies out and left them two together and she showed no aggression or anything.
So technically Miley picked him for me to save.

It wasn't until I picked him up I saw all the fleas and how thin he was and it was a done deal - I got him.

Now that he is here. Miley hates him!
It's like she only showed the slightest interest in him for a few mins so I would buy him vs everyone else.


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 28, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> is it fleas or mites that Clyde has?
> 
> and i think any rabbits ive tried bonding take nicely to eachother and pretty much takes about a day.
> 
> when you let them out together are you in a big room? maybe pin them up outside but with a barrier between them so that they can touch noses and get eachothers smell for awhile. then you can slowly let them have time together and seperate them again if needed with the barrier between them? and being outside theyll be so curious they may just ignore eachother after the initial who are you thing


It is fleas.
We had a skin graph done on him to see for sure.
For some reason, we just cannot get all of the fleas gone because they laid eggs and then the new generation hatches and we're back to square one.

I think there is something more serious wrong with him though. I just don't know what. We have a vet appointment on wednesday with a new vet, so we'll see.

*

Miley and Clyde were housed with their cages next t each other for almost a month. They didn't acknowledge each other but after a while I let them see each other without bars and like I said ; Miley scares the crap out of clyde she he runs to me, Miley doesn't like him near me so then she attacks.

As long as Clyde stays away from me ; he's safe and Miley doesn't care.

I need a pro bunny bonder to come here hahaha!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 28, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> is it fleas or mites that Clyde has?
> 
> and i think any rabbits ive tried bonding take nicely to eachother and pretty much takes about a day.
> 
> when you let them out together are you in a big room? maybe pin them up outside but with a barrier between them so that they can touch noses and get eachothers smell for awhile. then you can slowly let them have time together and seperate them again if needed with the barrier between them? and being outside theyll be so curious they may just ignore eachother after the initial who are you thing


It is fleas.
We had a skin graph done on him to see for sure.
For some reason, we just cannot get all of the fleas gone because they laid eggs and then the new generation hatches and we're back to square one.

I think there is something more serious wrong with him though. I just don't know what. We have a vet appointment on wednesday with a new vet, so we'll see.

*

Miley and Clyde were housed with their cages next t each other for almost a month. They didn't acknowledge each other but after a while I let them see each other without bars and like I said ; Miley scares the crap out of clyde she he runs to me, Miley doesn't like him near me so then she attacks.

As long as Clyde stays away from me ; he's safe and Miley doesn't care.

I need a pro bunny bonder to come here hahaha!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 28, 2009)

Both your both bunnies are gorgeous! When Clyde starts feeling better and his hair fills in, he'll be even more handsome


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry for that double post. I don't know how to delete one.

Here are some photooooos 

The first two are from a "sleep over" Miley went to before we had Clyde and she was the only child haha.











She went and stayed the night at my boyfriends house with me because I didn't want to leave her home hahaa 


These two are recent.
With her staying at a dog boarding facility she has learned to love them haha. This dog stays with us all the time due to a traveling family but we all love him there and let him hangout with us downstairs and everything - during lunch time him and Miley played haha. He is a puggle (pug and beagle) quite cute 






Miley would then chase him down the stairs and run back up to make him follow her and vice versa haha they did this for about an hour.






That was right before Tonka ran up the stairs with a bunny as big as him chasing him hahaa. 

Clyde is terrified of anything that moves (besides me and my boyfriend) so he gets to play in the laundry room where it's quite and no one can scare him, I hope someday he will be able to play in the kitchen with Miley and run of the stairs together :hearts

Sorry this photos are so grainy haha. I ordered a new digital camera online and it can't get here fast enough! ahaa so I only have to use my camera phone a few more daysssss :wiggle


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 28, 2009)

Cute pic's!!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank youuu


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe she picked Clyde so she could get rid of him one night lol!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 28, 2009)

Haha by the looks of it that could be true!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 28, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Both your both bunnies are gorgeous! When Clyde starts feeling better and his hair fills in, he'll be even more handsome


Thank youu.
In all his pictures you can't really see the extent of it for some reason, but deff. as soon as his hair comes in and he gains some weight - he'll give Miley a run for her money hahaa.


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 1, 2009)

I knew Clyde was down falling but not this fast  I didn't even have time to do anything 

I woke up one more to him limping a little so I called the vet, got an appointment for that day and I tended to him and Miley, gave him some extra love , made breakfast...ect and sometime in between all of that - he lost full movement and control of his hind legs - by the time I saw this it was already time for the vet.

We get there and they keep him over night to keep a close eye on him. They told me it was more than likely e cuniclui (how ever it's spelt) and that if that is what it is, I couldn't of done anything because he showed no signs.

He stayed there 2 nights and didn't get any better or show any signs. He stopped eating because he wouldn't move himself, he would only move into a corner and if I set the food infront of him - he'd move the other way.

Well, This evening me, my vet and boyfriend agreed it was best to put him to sleep :tears2: Clyde loved running and I could tell his whole life was over in his eyes - he gave up on himself before anyone else. I knew he would never be happy again and having him hooked on IVs wasn't his way of life. I feel so terrible for having to do this to my baby.

I had not had him long, maybe a month of so. I was still figuring out his quirks and personality but now he is gone. I didn't realize how attached I was to him so quickly.

It hasn't really hit me yet that he is gone :nerves1


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to make the hard decision to let Clyde go.

I'm PM Box is always open if you need to talk. I recently PTS my favorite girl.
{{HUGS}}


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 1, 2009)

im so sorry hun...i know how hard it was loosing Ess...but im sure it would have been twice as hard having to make the decision whether he lived or died. it was best for Clyde though, now he can run(maybe fly if he gets his wings!!  ) and be happy forever watching over you and Miley.


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you both  and I am sorry about both of your babies as well!

It was hard, but not as hard as you would think. I don't think that will make sense without me sounding cruel but I knew I couldn't do anything for him at that point and it wasn't too hard for me to choose what was best for him at this point, no matter how heart breaking it was and still is. He is still my baby boy and I want the best for him - even if that means he isn't physically here with us.

This morning I prepared two salads because it still hasn't really hit me yet. So I just gave Miley both portions - atleast she can have some joy haa. She was much more cuddly last night as if she knew - she kept walking inbetween my legs and standing up against my legs, she never does that! It's like she was yelling "I'm here, I'm hereee - don't be sad love on me, I'm here.....still here" in a very desperate whiny voice.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. You werea GREAT mommy to him and took care of him, when he needed it most. 



Binky Free Clyde ink iris:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 2, 2009)

That's great that Miley is there for you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Clyde. Maybe Miley picked him out because somehow she knew he was sick and that you would provide him with a happy loving home for the time he had left.

Dave


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 2, 2009)

well im glad Miley is there for you, must be annoying like a little dog with her between her legs like that 

and i understand...it doesnt make you seem cruel. you were thinking of him first and putting your feelings aside. you did whats best for him and he will love you for it...you didnt murder him...you freed him of his pain. 

*hugs tight*


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 3, 2009)

*Dave *- That maybe be it. When I was going to get him, she didn't even sniff anyone, she ran straight to him and sat next to him ignoring everyone else. If he moved, then she moved. It was so bizarre.

*April and Becka* - Thank you so much. Everyone's words are so comforting right now.
Every little thing makes me feel so much better every single day 

*Fuzz* - It is a little annoying! but so cute at the same time haha. It's only annoying when I'm in a time crunch to get something done and she is literally RIGHT THERE haa. 

The only reason I added in the "cruel" part was because when I spoke with my other
the other day after I did it, I went to her house for comfort (I guess) and she told me
that I was cruel, she didn't know how I could do that ... ect. So then it made me
starting thinking I might have done the wrong thing.


-------------------

Now, on another note - Miley got her first hay ball yesterday  I thought she was
going to break her neck because she was throwing it around so much! haha












This is possibly my favorite one with the hay ball! haha I don't know hat she was trying to do, she kept rolling it under her body, then slinging it out and throwing it ... roll undder body .. sling... on and on hahaa





SLING





"What? I wasn't doing anything" Miss innocent Miley haa





"Gotta treatttttttttt?"






On another plus side - My new digital camera came today so expect a lot of new
photos tonight. New, CLEAR photos. No more camera phoneeeee   
I got the new Casio Exhilm EX-S5S in blue , 10.1 mp. It's soooo cute


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 3, 2009)

As Clyde's mommy you did what was best for him. It was your decision and you knew him best. 

______________________________



I love the pic's. LOl. With her and the ball. That is sooooo cute!!I like the first pic where you can't see anything but her swinging the ball in her mouth. LOl.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 3, 2009)

Who ever told you, you were cruel for letting him go was wrong. Way WRONG. You know your bunnies and you did what you knew was best. HUGS.

Miley is so cute with that ball. Looking forward to more photo's.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL maybe i should get a ball like that for Mimzy...the boys had one but would never play with them. maybe my Mimzy will have more fun like Miley with a hay ball


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you guys! I know I did the right thing but it was a very emotional time and when someone says something like that - it makes you stop and think. Almost like their in your head, controlling you haa. I forgot to say that I buried Clyde - my vet wanted to KEEP HIM and I have no clue why. He is buried under an oak tree with my beloved pug, Cooper who also had to be put to sleep.

Coopers Story :
He had just turned 3 years old in September and in October, he went down hill. We still to this day do not know exactly what happened to my baby. One morning I woke up calling Mally(lab) and Cooper for breakfast and Cooper who was normally first there, was no where to be found. I looked everywhere, calling him and nothing. Eventually I found him but he was walking with his head down and acting like he couldn't hear me, he was very disorientated. I rushed him to the vet who said he could have an ear infection (I thought so too) so he gave us a pill to give to Cooper.

That night I gave him the pill and roughly 6 hours later he started having siezures in the middle of the night on and off, he went back to the vet the next morning and they gave him an IV drip of _____, whatever it is to stop siezures for a while. So back home we went.

I was determined he would snap out of it but everytime he would get done have a siezure, he would look for me and run to me if I wasnt there but most of the time I was holding him so he didn't injure himself.

Eventually, he had so many seizures, his body wouldn't stop twitching. He hadn't eaten of drank unless I was feeding him smushed blended food through a syringe, he hadn't peed or pooped in 2 days.

I had to put him to sleep. It was the hardest thing I've ever had to do and a year later, I still can't look at picture of him without crying.

Then recently - there was a documentary on how many dogs in the U.S have died due to Advantage flea medicine. I researched it and all the dogs showed the same symptoms as Cooper did. There were around 5-7 thousand dogs REPORTED by dying like this, I can't imagine how many it really is plus the people that didn't have a necropsy done to figure out what had happened. Cooper was on advantage since he was a puppy.


----------------------------

Miley time. New camera.

Miley got mad at me today, for the first time. Yesterday when I cleaned the litter box I didn't realize I didn't have enough litter to fill it how she likes it and lets just say, this morning she let me know haha. I went in there to give her, her first banana chip and she swatted my hand away but jumping up and pouncing on it and grunting at the same time.

Her door.





This hallway is her main run area. I block it off and let her run in there all day while I work, I leave her bedroom door open so she still has access to all her stuff.





Chowing down





What I normally use to block off the hall was being used so I made an easy fix haha. Which she thought was no competition for her.





Flopping arounddd





"I wannaaaa in"





This is quite possibly the best picture I have ever taken of her.

"We gonna keep the litter box full like I like it from now on, arentttttttt weeee?


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 4, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> LOL maybe i should get a ball like that for Mimzy...the boys had one but would never play with them. maybe my Mimzy will have more fun like Miley with a hay ball


You should! You can see up in the photo I just posted, the ball has been halfway eaten now. It was almost gone this morning - she lovesssssss it. I bought mine from Petco for like 3 dollars


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 4, 2009)

Your camera takes great photos. real clear! 



Miley is so cute! She has the perfect set-up at your work!


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you very much  I am in love with this camera haha.

I think she has got it made too! She does get shorted of some love that she would get if she was at home with me but she is still so happy and you can tell it. She has a huge room, her own hallway because we never use that one and her own little side yard to go out in for a little bit.

I go in early to work to see her. I leave late. I eat my lunch in there and if I'm working 12 hours like I do on weekends, on my hour break I take naps in there with her where she snuggles up in my armpit for some reason but whatever ha. I used to split the time all equal between her and Clyde so that no one got fusssy over the other having more Mommy time haha. I also take little 'pit stops' down her hall to give her a treat or a quick nose rub.

I'm starting something new too. Where every other week I am going to stay at a hotel and bring her with me so we can catch up on all the loving. I used to tell her and Clyde all the time "it's only temporary, you'll be at home soon" Only 5 more months and I'm moving somewhere new - It seems long saying "5" but really time flys haha. 

I hope so atleast :expressionless


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 4, 2009)

ya i agree, your camera does take really nice pictures. 
i have to use flash cause the buns are always to fast...and even with that its 1 out of 5 pictures that turn out decent.

does she not chew on the plastic water dish? might try that with the boys!

hotel will be expensive...i wonder though if itll be stressful for her moving around. but shes used to car rides so maybe not


do you plan on getting another bunny to bond with Miley? or are you gonna stick with her until you move into your place?


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 5, 2009)

I havent really decided yet as to if I am going to get another bun. I don't think I am able to emotionally right now - with the loss of Clyde and everything else going on, it would be hard. She is a pretty happy bunbun right now.

She is a weird rabbit, I know haha. She likes car rides - she knows in order to go outside to sit at the door and thump, when she comes in she hops right back to her room. I don't think she knows she is a rabbit. She went to the pet store with me once and picked out her toy for her "month day" haha, I put a blankie in a cart and let her sit in the cart like a child down where all the items go and she loved it. She was standing up on her hind legs smelling everything! She's an oddball. Hotels down here are 35$ ish a night for just a basic, nice hotel - nothing extravagant. We stayed at one a few weeks back because I had to close one night and then open at 7am the next morning and with an hour drive to work, I needed more sleep haha but anyways, she LOVED it. I think it was the carpet mainly - running and using the bed as a jumping dock and land dock.

No, She doesn't chew anything! not her water bowl, litter box or anything. That water bowl is easy to knock over though, that's why I have her in the corner because unless it is filled up with water they would be able to knock it over.


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 6, 2009)

I really do take too many photos of her haa.

I built Miley a "club house" today out of boxes hahaa.

Bunnnny buttt 










I didn't realize how big she was when I was cutting the holes to enter through.





"Imma eat it to make it bigger, k mom?"





I decorated it 





"outside, lets go outside, ouside nowww *thump*"





action shots haa










Recently when she gets tired, she squeeeeeeeeeeeezes herself in between my back and the wall.










"Gotta read rabbitusa to make sure momma is taken care of me right, see mom 3 oz per lb - not 1! I'm starved!!!!!"





On other news - I am going to enter Miley in the rabbit usa photo contest haha (I have nothing better to do) The contest this time are "exploring buns" which is just your bunny exploring their enviroment and "Hopping ____(i can't remember) which is 'your bunnies are their happiest moment" I don't know if that means a binkie action shot or whatever but you can enter 3 photos per category  it's exciting but I wouldn't know for a while since the photos dont even have to be in until Sep. 1st

&& my boyfriend finally agreed to letting me get a puppy when we move out. I want a female BLACK pug. Cooper was a fawn so I couldn't do another fawn so I'm going to go with black  I am so excited because then I can really dress her up without people saying "that's a boy" I put cute clothes on Cooper and got such strange re actions because he was a boy. I am going to name her Barbie haha! Yes, I already have her name picked out. Looks like I have to make sure Miley stays social with doggies, which she is already good about.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 6, 2009)

I love all the pic's you take of her That camera takes great pic's. Catching her running. :biggrin2:*I think I need to get a better camera now. LOl. 



*I want pic's like that of my bunnies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 6, 2009)

I love your photo's of Miley she's such a sweet and gorgeous bun.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 6, 2009)

Derrrr just found the blog section lol God i only ever looked at the whats new bit i have missed so much he he xx


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh god i have just read all about miley. She is gorgeous and so amazing.
I want her. the baby photo to start is super cute, and the life she has with you is amazing she really is like your shadow, and going to work with you, i always used to day dream of a life like that with a pet who came everywhere, and then theres the car rides and shopping trips, just tooooooo cute. She is gorgeous,hope she gets really big too. What a character.
I shall now be an avid reader of 2 blogs he he xx
And as for not chewing and using her litter tray so great, she really is the perfect bunny xxx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 6, 2009)

shes getting so big and pretty!
so i decided Miley and Mimzy are long lost twins. 
thier both the dominent and scare other rabbits-lol. they both love us very much, follow us around like little annoying dogs, neither chew on anything other than what thier supposed to (toys, ect.)...thier both soooo cute for french lops, they both like car rides (Mimzy sleeps on the back dash), and both like beds!!

 
im so happy that you have Miley there to help it be easier with Clyde's passing. it helps a lot to have a bunny loving on you!
and ya she IS getting so big!! i cant beleive it! how old is she now? six months? and you can NEVER have to many pictures! i think Mimzy might turn lesbian after seeing all these pictures.  she kept getting to close to the screen and putting her paws on it. lol ((bun love!!))


i think i have seen like three black pugs in my life, thier so rare!


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 6, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I love all the pic's you take of her That camera takes great pic's. Catching her running. :biggrin2:*I think I need to get a better camera now. LOl.
> 
> 
> 
> *I want pic's like that of my bunnies.


Me too! Everyone has these amazing action shots haha and I can barely get a decent one. it's harder than it looks to get a good one hahaa


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 6, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Oh god i have just read all about miley. She is gorgeous and so amazing.
> I want her. the baby photo to start is super cute, and the life she has with you is amazing she really is like your shadow, and going to work with you, i always used to day dream of a life like that with a pet who came everywhere, and then theres the car rides and shopping trips, just tooooooo cute. She is gorgeous,hope she gets really big too. What a character.
> I shall now be an avid reader of 2 blogs he he xx
> And as for not chewing and using her litter tray so great, she really is the perfect bunny xxx


Thank you  She is my baby.
Being my shadow has a downfall sometimes haha like If I'm in a time crunch to get something done, it could be a little aggravating but still cute at the same time 

Don't let her fool you! She isn't the perfect bunny hahaa - she has her mischief moments - like sticking her whole head in the banana chip bag and getting it stuck hahaa.

Do you have a blog?


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 6, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> shes getting so big and pretty!
> so i decided Miley and Mimzy are long lost twins.
> thier both the dominent and scare other rabbits-lol. they both love us very much, follow us around like little annoying dogs, neither chew on anything other than what thier supposed to (toys, ect.)...thier both soooo cute for french lops, they both like car rides (Mimzy sleeps on the back dash), and both like beds!!
> 
> ...


You really think she is getting bigger? I want her to get big, like her mother was but I don't think she is growing haha. Maybe because I see her everyday?
She isn't six months yet, she was five months old yesterday  next month she gets a big monthday party because she it's her halfway point! I am so excited.

Her and Mimzy are long lost twins! They are so much a like, it's so cute. You can see how Mimzy will be when she's bigger in Miley and I see a mini Miley in Mimzy. Their names are even alike hah! 

Miley kisses to Mimzy!






Hm, black pugs down here aren't too rare. I have been looking already  just to see how many are available, how much...ect and I see a lot of them and they are generally cheaper because everyone wants a fawn one since the one in 'men in black' was a fawn. I will get one! No matter what haha, trust me.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 6, 2009)

i will pass on the kiss to Mimzy when i get home!

and black pugs here are maybe the same price here but not common cause thier not the normal looking pug or the standard. maybe thats why thier cheaper there

i think Mimzy is gonna be smaller though. three months and shes only about 4-5lbs.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello no i dont have a blog, maybe i should give it a try.
My kids follow me around but the bunnies dont lol i dont always find it cute when my kids do either ha ha xx


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I guess that could be like Miley?
At four months she was 7.6 pounds so I'm sure at 3 months she was probably 5-6 ish. I haven't weighed her recently though because I don't have anything big enough to set her on haha

& idk about the pugs. I looked on a Pug rescue but only 1 black one that was around 6 years old. Come December / January I will have one haha, mark my words  Today at work my boss told me one of her friends tried to "give" her a pug puppy and said if I wanted it she would get it for me, for free. Do you know how tempting that is? haha but I know I can't right now which sucks.

Miley has been some what of a grouch today and yesterday and I don't know why. I don't know if maybe one of the employees tried going in there to see her (which she HATES) or what but she has been giving me the cold shoulder.


PeppaGeorgia (karen) YES give it a try


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 8, 2009)

I might have to work on that yes. lol
Poor miley hope she cheers up today xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe she's just feeling someones hormones? i know i get like that when my roomie starts her time of the month (meaning i havnt had a period in over a year and no cramping either unless a girl is around me a lot then i cramp)


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 8, 2009)

she wouldnt touch the ball i got her...i told her how Miley plays with her and tried to show her how. the dog played with it but she thinks shes too good for it or something lol 






bun kisses back to Miley!!


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 9, 2009)

MIMZY KISSES! 

Maybe you should try putting it in your mouth and start hopping around to show her it's okay to act like a bunny! hahaha


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 9, 2009)

lol...i think i wont....lol. then she may think thats just what people do. i dont think she realizes shes a rabbit at all



edit: i can see them sorta in the pictures. does Miley have wings on her shoulders like Mimzy too!


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 9, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> lol...i think i wont....lol. then she may think thats just what people do. i dont think she realizes shes a rabbit at all
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i can see them sorta in the pictures. does Miley have wings on her shoulders like Mimzy too!


Sorta. I guess? haha They are there if you squint your eyes. They are a little odd shaped though haha.


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay Okay.
it finally hit me that Miley has grown. ha, at first I didn't think she has grown since I got her until I found a photo of her of my boyfriend holding her when we first got her, then it took a photo tonight of him holding her the same way, and wow haha.
She's a fatty. 

Back when we first got her, in early May when she was 2 months old.








and that was her tonight.

Same person, same position, even same shirt (not planned, but weird haha)

She has gotten so big!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep your right. She has grown up. She's still a cutie though.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 10, 2009)

She is so gorgeous, i am going to get peppa and georgie to look at the pics and explain that bunnies can be cuddly sometimes he he xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 10, 2009)

awww...maybe your bf shrunk? lol

she is getting big...i dont think Mimzy is even as big as Miley when you first got her. -.- how annoying, my little petite lop. lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 10, 2009)

Awww :biggrin2:http:// She has gotten really bigger. LOl.


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 10, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Yep your right. She has grown up. She's still a cutie though.


Thank you! I didn't even realize how much she has grown.
She is almost twice as big! She eats all her veggies haha :biggrin2:


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 10, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> She is so gorgeous, i am going to get peppa and georgie to look at the pics and explain that bunnies can be cuddly sometimes he he xx


Thank you;
Miley isn't the best role model though!

She was cuddly from day 1, in the car ride home the very first night. 
Bribe peppa and georgie  that never fails.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 10, 2009)

good idea might try that raisins be coming out tonight lol xx


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 10, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> ahttp://www...maybe your bf shrunk? lol
> 
> she is getting big...i dont think Mimzy is even as big as Miley when you first got her. -.- how annoying, my little petite lop. lol


That'd be nice! hah he's 6 feet 3 inches tall and I'm only 4'11 so a little shrinking would be nice! Maybe then I wouldn't break my neck to look at him hahaaa.

& Yeah that's what I was saying in your blog. Mimzy was a wittle baby when you got her  Miley was a horse compared to her haa.

She's a pocket french lop 
Make her eat her veggies!


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 10, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> good idea might try that raisins be coming out tonight lol xx


& try some banana chips!
Miley does backflips for them, I just bought ones with the least sugar count and I break it up in little pieces so she thinks she is getting more than sh really is. We share them because I think they're yummy too and she will try to steal them out of my mouth if I don't give her one as well.

Just plain ole' dried banana!


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 10, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Awww :biggrin2:http://  She has gotten really bigger. LOl.


I know! what am I going to do when she gets bigger and bigger hhaa  She is already having trouble fitting into her litter box comfortably! She's got a big butt hahaa


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 10, 2009)

Arrr how cute, big bunny bums are great.
Will try the dried bannana thing, bet they would love it xx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

*Shainabee wrote: *


> *peppa and georgie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > good idea might try that raisins be coming out tonight lol xx
> ...


Yep Banana chips were a big hit when Monsters and Fluffy were here. They went NUTS. I've been a bad slave and haven't gone out to get more for Smokies, D.C. and Snookiumsh34r2


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 11, 2009)

Uh, oh.
Smokies, D.C. and Snookiums are going to read this and know that you're making them miss out on something! :shock: hahaa


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 23, 2009)

Whatever happened to you and Miley...Mimzy and I miss you!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 23, 2009)

Awww Miley is tooo cute!  
She makes me want a broken black Frenchie!  She's adorable. :inlove:

Emily


----------

